# General > Literature >  The Power of Song  by  Caithness Violinist  c. 1942

## trinkie

ThePower of Song  by Caithness Violinist.1942
When times are bad and friends are few
An' life seems filled with cares for you
Tak' my advice when things go wrang 
Lift up yer hert an' sing a sang.


The power of song when sweetly sung
Is balm to heart that's weary
And friendship's bells when sweetly rung
Aye keep a cronie cheery.


The world is full enough of woes
With troubles here in numbers
But while we sing the music flows
They cant disturb our slumbers


So tak' the line that least resists
In weighing up the chances
Against the pugilistic fists
In all her roonds o' dances.


For ye an' me an' a' the rest
Wha keep this auld world living
There'smuch to lift us to life's crest
The rest we'll be forgiving.

----------


## Petra

Trinkie,  how interesting that you post this, as I arrived at this site hoping to find others who just might know something of Robert MacKay, the Caithness Violinist...and my 2xgr uncle.  While recently back in Caithness I was able to obtain his obituary from the paper in Wick, but no one could lay hands on any of his work.  Though many people remembered his poem "E Midgie".  Since returning home to Canada I found that there is a book published  by Sandy Gunn called "poems of the Caithness Violinist".  I would dearly love to buy a copy of this book if anyone knows how I can find it.  My Grandfather James Swanson who passed away some twenty years ago now knew many of his uncles works, but while I listened to him recite then with delight I never thought to write them down.  I used to be in contact with Robert MacKay's daughter Chrissy who lived in Tasmania by email back in the early 2000's...but one day the emails stopped, and I feared she had fallen ill, and I moved and we lost touch.  Anyone who can provide me with information on Robert MacKay, please contact me.  Also anyone who might know Sandy Gunn, and how I might get a copy of his book on Robert MacKay please contact me also.

----------

